# Nikon D800E vs D750 - Your thoughts



## abhishek@1985 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi,

Am a newbie in digital photography and waiting to get hold on to my first digital camera. However, not quite as a newbie to photography . I have been shooting landscapes for the last 3 years with my trusty Hasselblad 500 cm ,Fuji 690 and sometimes pinhole cameras. So needless to say , I like big negatives and scan them pretty big to make big prints ..

However, I am a newbie when it comes to digital . So as of now, I have narrowed my choices to either used Nikon D800e or new D750 as I wanna spend bulk of the cash in buying a 16-35, 105 micro  and 70-200mm ..

So, if my primary aim is landscapes with a little bit of wildlife included (I always wanted to do it but with film its crazyyyyyyyy) ... what would you choose ...

Regards,
Abhishek


----------



## tirediron (Feb 11, 2016)

I would very definitely choose the D800.  IMO, the only real downside to the D800 is the comparitively small buffer which makes it a bit of a pain if you're doing work where you shoot a LOT.  Definitely not the case in landscape work, and the ability to crop to a seemingly tiny piece of the file and still have a substantial image is one you will appreciate.  Much like cropping a 4x5 negative!


----------



## goodguy (Feb 11, 2016)

Nikon D800, D800E and D810 are classic cameras for portrait and landscape, so while I am a D750 user and love this camera I think for your specific needs the D800E will be better.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm a d750 fan and use a d600. But if you're doing primarily landscape I'll 3rd the motion for the d800E.


----------



## shadowlands (Feb 11, 2016)

I am biased. D800 or D800e.


----------



## Solarflare (Feb 12, 2016)

Landscape is D800 or D810 ... if you can get a D810E really cheap, sure, but otherwise I wont really see the point, you spent a lot more and get so very little for it.

The D750 would be a great landscape camera, too, of course. Its just the D800/D810 is even better.

Ideal camera for wildlife naturally is an APS-C camera, like the D7200 or the brand new (and not yet out, and they seem to nothing short of DROWN in requests) D500. I guess the D8x0 would again win this one, since it has more resolution. Not much in respect to fps, though, but neither do D750 or D7200.


----------



## jaomul (Feb 12, 2016)

Big prints = d800


----------



## Peeb (Feb 12, 2016)

It sounds like the D800 is the consensus winnter in this thread, but I think you should get the D800 AND the D750, and then send the D750 to me.


----------



## Birddogyz (Feb 12, 2016)

As I was moving from an APC sensor, my needs for a FX Body for mostly Landscape and Portrait, the D-800 was my choice. The FPS is not a selling point to me, but the 36 mp was the deciding factor.


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 18, 2016)

The D750 is probably the best all around camera. You can do landscapes, weddings, portraits, sports, or whatever. That's the D750's selling point.


----------



## goodguy (Feb 18, 2016)

After a long thought I am changing my vote to the D750, its new, and while doesn't have same resolution its the camera I would get so that would be my recommendation.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Feb 18, 2016)

The d750 is definitely better at high ISO and shadow recovery, plus an amazing AF system for wildlife. I let my buddy try out my 750 one day right after I bought it, he sold his d800e the next day to buy a 750. Both cameras are great but I wouldn't trade my 750 for anything except maybe the d810.


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 18, 2016)

The D800.  I have a regular D800 (non E), and it's a monster of an imager. The resolution cannot be beat. Sure, like @jsecordphoto says, the D750 is better at high iso, but the D800 is purpose built for landscapes. 

Jake


----------



## Solarflare (Feb 19, 2016)

Wellt he D820, D850, whatever Nikon will call it (I actually would vote D800 Mark III, for the Canon naming scheme makes much more sense to me, and by the way the D810 would be the D800 Mark II) will probably have more than 36 Megapixels and thus beat the D800...


----------

